# Prettiest Tarantula



## Big Jamie (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi,

I don't visit this section of the forum much, I'm much more of a reptile guy... I find spiders fascinating but am not comfortable enough with them to own one. However, I love looking at them and have since I saw a Red Kneed Mexican in London Zoo. Since then, I've had a habit of jumping straight onto google images and typing in Cobalt Blue Tarantula every time I use the internet.

Anyway, what do people here think they prettiest Tarantula is? Anything to sway me onto the side of seeking out a local keeper to build my confidence? Can't imagine anything beating a Cobalt Blue but I'd love to be surprised.

Pics of your own or not, even just a name would be great.

Thanks,
Jamie


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

urm.....

Avicularia versicolor

P.metallica

H.maculata

meh there's quite a few nice ones tbh.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Brachypelma Albopilosum!


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

mcluskyisms said:


> Brachypelma Albopilosum!


lol...


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

I think Lampropelma violaceopes looks nicer than a Cobalt Blue but then again most of the blue spiders look pretty good to me. I quite like Poecilotheria metallica as it's metallic blue but also has contrasting yellow and black bits in the mix which creates a very nice overall appearance.


----------



## Audrey16 (Nov 14, 2009)

A.geniculata every time I look at mine I cant help thinking how pretty she is :flrt:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Ok, joking aside, Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens, I love there blue to turquoise + orange

:flrt:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

There's so many lovely ones but this little cutie (now living with Mutley) must come high on the list!


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

C.Elegans me wants....

:flrt:


----------



## stephen666 (Jun 8, 2010)

i have a trinadad chevlon,Avicularia versicolor,chile rose and a chile red zebra,look up green bottle blue,this would be my next one


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> There's so many lovely ones but this little cutie (now living with Mutley) must come high on the list!
> 
> image



Absolutely! 

i reckon if they made 7 or 8 inches they would be up there with p. metallicas for price and demand. mine sadly dies  no idea how either


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

stephen666 said:


> i have a trinadad chevlon,Avicularia versicolor,chile rose and a chile red zebra,look up green bottle blue,this would be my next one


Corsetts just bought my sub adult.....

Lucky fella!!!


----------



## Big Jamie (Mar 5, 2009)

stephen666 said:


> i have a trinadad chevlon,Avicularia versicolor,chile rose and a chile red zebra,look up green bottle blue,this would be my next one


Oh yeah Green Bottle Blues! That reminds me, I was using WHS as a library and flipped through practical reptile keeping. I saw these in there and typed them into my phone to remind myself to look them up... Pretty pretty spiders. Got to say though, I just prefer the Cobalt blues to most of these spiders, too much hair so they look like a moving bush just doesn't do it for me, I'm not a fan of the bald ones either... probably takes some getting used to and I find the blues and red knees are a perfect medium for my taste.

That being said, I didn't used to like Gaboon Vipers because I thought they were too fat... Now I love them...

Thanks for all the replies,
Jamie :no1:


----------



## GoliathGabby (Jan 22, 2010)

Gallery of tarantulas | Tarantula breeding

take your pick


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

What about P. irminias they deserve a shot at the title  as do england haha


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

brownj6709 said:


> What about P. irminias they deserve a shot at the title  as do england haha


England deserve nothing!!!

We've been crap!!!


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Some of my best looker are :

Psalmopoeus irminia
Acanthoscurria geniculata 
Tapinauchenius gigas
Cyriocosmus elegans
Avicularia purpurea
Grammostola pulchra
Brachypelma vagans


----------



## lovespids (May 10, 2010)

*It has to be the Green bottle blue *


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

Avicularia sp. Amazonica








Poecilotheria Metallica


----------



## MartinShuter (May 14, 2009)

Highland Subfusca?

Singapore blue?


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

MartinShuter said:


> Highland Subfusca?
> 
> Singapore blue?


Swear its lowland with the darker better colouration :2thumb:
but then again ive herd of getting both colourations from the same sack.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

OBT's 
Cambridgei
Irminia

althogh i am biased lol


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

avicularia diversipes ,google the pics ,stunning


----------



## Christie&Spence (Feb 27, 2010)

H.Maculata, A.Versicolor, P.Metallica, B. Albopilosum, H.Lividum, C. Schioedtei, P.Irminia, P.Cambridgei, all the Poecilotheria Sp. and thats just a few :whistling2:


----------



## Animalmadness (Dec 8, 2009)

iridopelma seladonium  :mf_dribble:


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Animalmadness said:


> iridopelma seladonium [URL="http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:0Nswki1-Cl3GaM:http://www.piccube.de/bilder_speicher/uploads/picCube_be79f89881.jpg"]image[/URL] :mf_dribble:


Woa!
1. isit a dwarf sp.
2. has scheller got ne in atm?


----------



## Animalmadness (Dec 8, 2009)

1. I'm not sure but I think it's arboreal
2. No but I believe he is trying to breed them


----------



## Big Jamie (Mar 5, 2009)

Mutley.100 said:


> Some of my best looker are :
> 
> Psalmopoeus irminia
> Acanthoscurria geniculata
> ...


THOSE IRMINIA AND ELEGANS ARE STUNNING! :2thumb:


----------



## mashie14 (Oct 19, 2009)

MartinShuter said:


> Highland Subfusca?
> 
> Singapore blue?


HIGHLAND for me all the way:2thumb:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Avicularia Diversipes


----------



## Big Jamie (Mar 5, 2009)

You know what, I'd love a p.metallica now. I understand that these aren't good for beginners so can people explain why? I know they can be aggressive but I'm fine with no handling rules. What difficulties are common that you might/would run into that you shoud have experience for?

Thanks, this thread's helped a lot,
Jamie


----------

